# Queen of Hearts has arrived!!!



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ruby delivered (with a lot of help) a gorgeous little doe today!!! Finally!!! I've been waiting for a little girl FOREVER! She is the last of my boers to kid for the year...Queen of Hearts (Queenie) has finally joined her 1/2 brothers Jack of Diamonds (Jack), Ace of Spades (Ace), and Deuces Wild (Deuce)!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She is a cutie!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She is beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hooray, what a doll!!!! I love her little dot! SOOO cute!!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I love her dot too!! It makes her special!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

That dot does make a statement! LOL
She is adorable!
And I know you have been praying for a doe!
Yay! I am so happy for you.!!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks!! Now if Bovina gives me does I'll be in heaven!!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

The dot is a nice touch


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

she is a beauty wow nice color


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How gorgeous she is , and her little dot ;D I love the names you have picked out , but I would call her Dot , lolol Maybe for a nickname ?
Funny how you picked Queen of Hearts , that is one of my Border Collies's registered name. Her name is Emily , but for some reason she ended up with a nickname Deuce  How ironic , lolol.
Congrats to you Jen !!!! I really hope you get more does , thinking pink !
Did Ruby have a hard time of it ? She looks well in the pictures


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's sooo adorable!!! I'm glad you got a girl too!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> How gorgeous she is , and her little dot ;D I love the names you have picked out , but I would call her Dot , lolol Maybe for a nickname ?
> Funny how you picked Queen of Hearts , that is one of my Border Collies's registered name. Her name is Emily , but for some reason she ended up with a nickname Deuce  How ironic , lolol.
> Congrats to you Jen !!!! I really hope you get more does , thinking pink !
> Did Ruby have a hard time of it ? She looks well in the pictures


Great minds think alike, huh? Unfortunately she had a horrendous time delivering. It was the hardest pull yet and I thought we lost them both at one point. She is doing amazingly well, now and such a great mamma!

lol I did (very briefly) think about calling her Dot as a nickname. However, I have a VERY special aunt who passed away several years ago. Her name was Dorothy...people called her Dottie, or Dot. I'm not sure what her reaction would be when I walk through the pearly gates, if I dubbed a goat by her name! LOL.

The Queen here, was my last boer for the year to deliver. I have my amazing Alpine left to go in June! I will be devastated if I don't get at least one doe out of her this kidding! I'm praying hard for pink with her!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , glad they are both doing well , that is just zoo scary !
Kudos to you for saving them both !!! Well done girl !!
My Mom's name is Dorothy too , lol She wouldnt mind at all if I named a goat after her  She would think its wonderful  
Looking forward to seeing some Alpine does 
Thinking pink for you Jen


----------

